# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  شقة ديكورها بالكامل من الخشب!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شقة في وسط العاصمة الروسية موسكو ، ديكورها بالكامل من الخشب. قام بتصميم الشقة المصمم الروسي “بيتر كوستلاف”.*

----------


## محمد العزام

ياسلام والله ابداع 


مشكورة صديقة

----------


## محمد العزام

ياسلام والله ابداع 


مشكورة صديقة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مممممم........... جميـــل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شيء رائع وخيالي بنفس الوقت 
فعلا ابداع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*راااااااااااااااااائعة بتصاميمها وتشطبيها وبفكرتها ... يسلمو صديقة على زوقك الجميل*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشكركم جميعآآ لمروركم ،،



*

----------

